# Rematch: Hughes vs. Penn & Belfort vs. Couture



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 19, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there would be rematches between Matt Hughes & B.J. Penn & Vitor Belfort & Randy Couture?  Two matches I would definently like to see happen again.


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone have any opinions on this?  Anyone?


----------



## MJS (Feb 20, 2004)

I wouldnt mind seeing Randy and Vitor fight again. Despite what some people say about that fight, IMO, Randy deserves a rematch.  It didnt even look like Vitor wanted to accept the win.  I got the impression that he would have liked it to have gone on a while.  

Hopefully there is no permanent danage to Randys eye.  That was a nasty cut!

I'm looking forward to the Tito/Chuck fight!!!  Any predictions on that one?  I like them both, but I have to go with Tito on that one.

Mike


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah I definently have to go with tito, chuck is good but I think tito is better.  I don't think that Vitor wanted it to end like that either, and it was a pretty nasty cut.  I think he will be ok though, hopefully we will see those two fight again.  UFC 47 can't come fast enough thats for sure.


----------



## ace (Feb 25, 2004)

Penn Took Hughes Out No need to see that again.

Randy Vs Vitor # 3 Helllllll Yeah.

Tito Vs Chuck Is gonna be a Show Stoper
The Best Man will Win & we will have to Wait & See.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 26, 2004)

Belfort vs. Couture for sure. I cheer for Couture because he's with SBGi (one of the few professional sport entertainment events I do "cheer" for), but Belfort is awesome too. It was just terribly unsatisfying.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 13, 2004)

Belfort and Randy are going to fight agian.  Hughes is fighting Penn's trainer.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

tkdguy1982 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knew if there would be rematches between Matt Hughes & B.J. Penn & Vitor Belfort & Randy Couture? Two matches I would definently like to see happen again.


Yes Randy Couture will be fighting Vito Belfort in UFC 49.


----------



## JDenz (Jun 27, 2004)

Should be alot better then the last one.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Should be alot better then the last one.


Ye the last one was way too short, I expect a great long fight this time.


----------



## MJS (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes, the Randy/Vitor fight should be awesome!!!!  Any thoughts on the outcome???

They are both great fighters, but I think I'll go with Randy on this one.  IN their first fight, he dominated on the ground and standing.  I really dont think that Vitor expected it to go as long as it did.  Many of his past fights were over quickly.  He anticipated that that fight was going to be the same?  

Mike


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 28, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Yes, the Randy/Vitor fight should be awesome!!!! Any thoughts on the outcome???
> 
> They are both great fighters, but I think I'll go with Randy on this one. IN their first fight, he dominated on the ground and standing. I really dont think that Vitor expected it to go as long as it did. Many of his past fights were over quickly. He anticipated that that fight was going to be the same?
> 
> Mike


I think Vitor will win this time but we will see. Two great MMA champions fighting again wow this should be a great one.


----------

